
iOS 9 lets app developers make ad blockers for Safari - tilt
http://9to5mac.com/2015/06/10/block-ads-ios-9-safari-iphone/
======
untog
Is this going to let you block iAds? Of course not.

So, while there is a definite user upside to this, it's also a power play by
Apple to try to kill the web yet again. Everyone will be forced to make apps
because it's the only place they can rely on users not being able to block
ads.

